# Another Mystery Trike



## OldRider (Jun 24, 2013)

My local LBS took this trike in on a 40 dollar swap for an old mountain bike. Everyone is asking what it is but so far we're all stumped. I don't believe its Canadian, CCM , Werlich and Sunshine never had trikes with chain drive that I recall. Its got one heckuva fork on it too, I love it. Anybody know what this little beauty is?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 24, 2013)

I see what you mean about the front fork! Can you make out an outline of what the head badge shape was? Thought perhaps you might be able to find some CCM tricycle head badge images to compare the outline with.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I'll take a closer look next time I'm in the shop. Its not for sale, its become quite a conversation piece!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 29, 2013)

I was back at the LBS today and I asked if I could pull the trike out from under the table to get a better look at it. As soon as I saw the other side of the chainguard mystery was solved, it is a British Sunbeam tricycle. That huge fork houses a rod brake system......first time I've ever seen a trike with a rod brake. One of the neatest trikes I've ever come across.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Another tricycle mystery solved! I'll have to remember these threads if the questions on these models come up again in the future.

Dave


----------

